# Sage Barista Express - Water to drip tray diversion



## Pistol Knight (4 mo ago)

Dear All,

First post so excuse any non-conformance issues!

I have a really weird problem with my much loved (sorry if that's blasphemy here) Sage Barista Express - 4.5 years old, used daily, regularly maintained.

In short - I cannot get water from the water boiler to pass through the brew head. Instead, it is all diverting up to the hot water/steam outlet and then out into the drip tray.

The machine has been faultless throughout its lifetime. The problem started on a single occasion when pouring a my normal double espresso shot and the water ran out halfway through. Usually not a problem - refill tank, go again. However, on this occasion, on refilling, I could not and still cannot get water to pass into the brew head - forget even having the porta-filter attached. I get no water out and no needle movement on the pressure gauge. Just hot water in the drip tray.

I can get water out of the hot water and steam outlet no problem - exactly as before, but nothing else.

I've had the machine to bits...opened it up and the 3-way value on the right of solenoid block looked a real mess. So I assumed there was some problem here and replaced the whole block, but still have the same problem. I've had the water boiler off, and pretty much all the other parts out and tubes cleaned - all except the brew head itself.

I assumed an air lock or blockage or something and have found small amounts of debris in a few places, but on reassembly, still the same issue persists.

With the back off and top off, I can see what happening. Water comes in through the pump and flow meter just fine, obviously goes up to the water boiler well, then comes out and into the new solenoid block and regardless of what I do, all water is 100% diverted up to the hot water outlet and steam wand. But with neither of these outlets open, I can see the water that should be heading towards the brew head (I assumed) then passing through the hot water outlet/steam wand assembly and down into the drip tray outlet.

Starting to think its one of two things:

1) The whole brew head section is totally blocked - I need to get this out and cleaned.
2) Some kind of mother-board or other electrical fault such that the solenoid is 'not being told' where to send water properly.

Any advice gratefully received!

Dan (a.k.a. Mr Pistol Knight/Pissed All Night)


----------



## laurataylorj (2 mo ago)

Hello we have the exact same problem I just wondered if you managed to solve this please ?


----------

